# dark as night!



## PlakatBetta (Sep 29, 2009)

Tell me what you think! He is gorgeous. You can never find anything like this in any corporate pet stores. I'm actually trying to sell this bad boy! I don't want to stress the fish buy shipping him. I live in North Carolina, so if you're interested let me know. ;-)


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

They can be found on aquabid though. He is pretty!


----------



## PlakatBetta (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, I bought him from someone else who bought it off aquabid It's so expensive if you're importing it and having to pay for all the shipping cost/transhippers


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yeah believe me I know.  That little guy in my avatar is from aquabid, I have his sister too, but she was free.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I would sooo buy him if I could. He is stunning.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful! I'm much too far away though.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

He is very pretty. How much are you asking for him and where are you at in NC?


----------



## PlakatBetta (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm quite far from Asheville. I live in Statesville. But if you're willing to pay the asking price, I'll meet you in Hickory. He was expensive when I bought him. I was trying to breed him, but I have no time. I couldn't find a good mate either.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

PlakatBetta said:


> I'm quite far from Asheville. I live in Statesville. But if you're willing to pay the asking price, I'll meet you in Hickory. He was expensive when I bought him. I was trying to breed him, but I have no time. I couldn't find a good mate either.


 Personally I would have bred him to a steel blue HMPK and inbred from there,\. But that's me


----------



## PlakatBetta (Sep 29, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Personally I would have bred him to a steel blue HMPK and inbred from there,\. But that's me


I was planning to breed it with a steel blue pk. However, I couldnt find a decent looking female. I don't like breeding random pairs either like other people. I try to get certain physical features/attributes out of the pair. I was also trying to get an all black female to breed and test if they are truly infertile. It wouldn't hurt to try and prove it correct/incorrect. Anywho, like I said, I have no time to breed anymore....8)

BUT I'LL LIKE TO SEE YOUR BLACK BETTAS MR.VAMPIRE...:lol:


----------

